# Tissot PRX “Genta”



## tiki5698

Anyone know anymore about this watch? Looks like it's only quartz models I could find but I love the design. Reminds me of the Rolex oysterquartz.









Sammelthread: Tissot PRX - T137.410.11.041.00 (Genta-Design)


TISSOT PRX PREIS: In den USA 375USD, den Preis für Deutschland konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen.




uhrforum.de


----------



## NC_Hager626

On a U.K. site, it says its "New" and is in stock. I would say that it has yet to be released to the North American markets. As for ordering from the U.K., they are facing their third lockdown right now. As such, who knows if and when it can be shipped out of the U.K. So, I would say just wait for its release in North America.



https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/gents-tissot-prx-quartz-black-dial-stainless-steel-bracelet.html


----------



## rxmar23

I don’t know anything about it, but it’s super cool. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## asadtiger

that is super good looking..lovely piece


----------



## debicks

Looks cool. Automatic would be cooler.


----------



## brianinCA

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know anymore about this watch? Looks like it's only quartz models I could find but I love the design. Reminds me of the Rolex oysterquartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammelthread: Tissot PRX - T137.410.11.041.00 (Genta-Design)
> 
> 
> TISSOT PRX PREIS: In den USA 375USD, den Preis für Deutschland konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15637232


I like it a lot. So much so that I ordered the blue and the silver 

I'll post pics once they arrive.


----------



## tiki5698

brianinCA said:


> I like it a lot. So much so that I ordered the blue and the silver
> 
> I'll post pics once they arrive.


Thats awesome! Can't wait to see some live pics and hear your thoughts


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Just came across this one and ordered the blue model today. Looking forward to seeing it in person. I might be tempted to pull the second hand off of it to get rid of the tick depending on how much I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

I got an update on mine backordered 8 weeks direct from Tissot....


----------



## Casa20200

J'ai eu la chance d'en prendre un ce matin ... Je vis à Paris.
Très content du modèle, le bracelet est très beau.
I had the chance to pick one up this morning ... I live in Paris.
Very happy with the model, the bracelet is very beautiful.


----------



## Casa20200




----------



## Casa20200

My wrist is 17cm


----------



## NC_Hager626

Casa20200 said:


> J'ai eu la chance d'en prendre un ce matin ... Je vis à Paris.
> Très content du modèle, le bracelet est très beau.
> I had the chance to pick one up this morning ... I live in Paris.
> Very happy with the model, the bracelet is very beautiful.


Nice. And congrats on picking up your PRX it looks great on your wrist. Plus, it has that 70s vibe. Enjoy your new Tissot.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

Casa20200 said:


> View attachment 15662845


Hey, can you please be kind to tell me how big is it lug to lug?


----------



## rxmar23

Thank you for the "real life" photos, @Casa20200. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchharmonic

Tissot royal oak? =)



tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know anymore about this watch? Looks like it's only quartz models I could find but I love the design. Reminds me of the Rolex oysterquartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammelthread: Tissot PRX - T137.410.11.041.00 (Genta-Design)
> 
> 
> TISSOT PRX PREIS: In den USA 375USD, den Preis für Deutschland konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15637232


----------



## Casa20200

[QUOTE = "The Syrian Charlie Harper, post: 52924319, membre: 1479448"]
Hé, pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît être gentil de me dire quelle est la taille à trimballer?
[/CITATION]


----------



## Pongster

Genta designed it?

i understand that Genta designed the Oysterquartz and its predecessor, the Texan.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

Casa20200 said:


> [QUOTE = "The Syrian Charlie Harper, post: 52924319, membre: 1479448"]
> Hé, pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît être gentil de me dire quelle est la taille à trimballer?
> [/CITATION]


Thanks man, so 40 lug to lug...


----------



## bradreiter

some news out of Tissot. Can't wait for this one in the states!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

bradreiter said:


> some news out of Tissot. Can't wait for this one in the states!


Love that they went all vintage super rad on the promo. Just got my shipping info so the 8 week back order turned into only a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradreiter

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Love that they went all vintage super rad on the promo. Just got my shipping info so the 8 week back order turned into only a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how did you order yours? Tissot US didn't have it listed on their site. I tried the Tissot CA site and was able to find the watch but could not ship it to US.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

bradreiter said:


> how did you order yours? Tissot US didn't have it listed on their site. I tried the Tissot CA site and was able to find the watch but could not ship it to US.


I ordered through:









Tissot T-Classic PRX Herrenuhr T137.410.11.041.00


Tissot T-Classic PRX Herrenuhr T137.410.11.041.00




www.olfert-co.de





Another option:









Tissot PRX Mens Watch T137.410.11.041.00


Tissot is a Swiss luxury watchmaker. Tissot was founded in 1853 by Charles-Félicien Tissot and his son Charles-Émile Tissot in the Swiss city of Le Locle, in the Neuchâtel area of the Jura Mountains. Tissot Watches, ‘Innovative by Tradition’, Tissot Watches are today, a member of the Swatch...




www.chisholmhunter.co.uk





Hopefully that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

bradreiter said:


> some news out of Tissot. Can't wait for this one in the states!


Love that synthwave track they got playing, 80s cool ?


----------



## Barbababa

Over the lugs, 45mm or 50mm where the first link starts to bend


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Barbababa said:


> Over the lugs, 45mm or 50mm where the first link starts to bend


I saw this info on a YouTube review as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I saw this info on a YouTube review as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in Sweden it´s avalible in stores now. I have not got around to see it in person yet, but if the Gentleman was a really cool affordable take on the DJ, this is the equivalent to the OQ, wich I like better 
Since I alredy bought the WEMPE Iron walker with the OQ in mind this is kind of unnecessary, but at this price I might add it anyway 








And I´m a succer for a nice integrated bracelet, so why not...


----------



## Sambation

Really like this one, more so the fact that it's quartz which correlates IMO with the time period, late 70's early 80's. Tempted to pick one up.


----------



## Sambation

Casa20200 said:


> J'ai eu la chance d'en prendre un ce matin ... Je vis à Paris.
> Très content du modèle, le bracelet est très beau.
> I had the chance to pick one up this morning ... I live in Paris.
> Very happy with the model, the bracelet is very beautiful.


Looks lovely. Is the bracelet comfortable?

I understand it's screw pins?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

For anyone on the fence because of movement......

And if you have hang-ups about quartz, fear not: an automatic version is set to be released in the summer offering a generous 80-hour power reserve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_dude07

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> For anyone on the fence because of movement......
> 
> And if you have hang-ups about quartz, fear not: an automatic version is set to be released in the summer offering a generous 80-hour power reserve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up! The Tissot Powermatic 80 seems to get a lot of praise.

The Quartz is pretty compelling when compared to the Q TIMEX, even though it's almost x2 the price.


----------



## Barbababa

Sambation said:


> Looks lovely. Is the bracelet comfortable?
> 
> I understand it's screw pins?


From what I have heard it´s push pins, not screws


----------



## pebe

Pre-orders in the US started yesterday on Tissot's website. Blue one pre-ordered. No release date shown yet. Looking forward to this one. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix da Housecat

I've been able to try one on, but couldn't help being underwhelmed... Owning a Tissot Gentleman Powermatic I was expecting more. But since I'm a sucker for Genta-esque design, I've discovered this gem : D1 Milano ultra thin espresso blue on a steel bracelet ?


----------



## Felix da Housecat

Barbababa said:


> Here in Sweden it´s avalible in stores now. I have not got around to see it in person yet, but if the Gentleman was a really cool affordable take on the DJ, this is the equivalent to the OQ, wich I like better
> Since I alredy bought the WEMPE Iron walker with the OQ in mind this is kind of unnecessary, but at this price I might add it anyway
> View attachment 15677097
> 
> And I´m a succer for a nice integrated bracelet, so why not...
> View attachment 15677096


That Wempe is simply stunning... I've been lusting after that one too ?


----------



## rxmar23

Felix da Housecat said:


> I've been able to try one on, but couldn't help being underwhelmed... Owning a Tissot Gentleman Powermatic I was expecting more. But since I'm a sucker for Genta-esque design, I've discovered this gem : D1 Milano ultra thin espresso blue on a steel bracelet
> View attachment 15693448


Good option. I have a D1 Milano on my short list.


----------



## speedyistanbul

I bought it 2 days ago, its such a beautiful watch, i put my no date submariner to sleep for now. Silver dial is the best in my opinion.


----------



## speedyistanbul




----------



## Sambation

Found this on one of the product pages for the watch, looks like it's the upcoming automatic version, given the Powermatic 80?


----------



## dan_888

Tis a lovely looking watch and goes to prove good design is timeless. Also in the press shots it appears that the bracelet has a quick release mechanism at the lugs. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## pebe

dan_888 said:


> Tis a lovely looking watch and goes to prove good design is timeless. Also in the press shots it appears that the bracelet has a quick release mechanism at the lugs. Can anyone confirm this?


From the pictures and few video reviews I've seen, yes it does

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

Sambation said:


> Found this on one of the product pages for the watch, looks like it's the upcoming automatic version, given the Powermatic 80?
> 
> View attachment 15694165


Is it confirmed that the auto will have the waffle dial? If so, I think I will get the clean dialed quartz now. And what about thickness of the auto? Kinda makes you think whether a £6500 Zenith Defy was a good purchase haha

Oh and hi guys, first post in Tissot


----------



## Barbababa

side by side with the Iron Walker 36. I think it becomes clear that the Iron Walker have a design that stands on its own. I was going for the silver version of the PRX but the seconds hand was "off" all around the dial, so I got the blue instead. I might add a silver in the future.








40mm is not a problem on my 18cm wrist imo. It's a very affordable watch, and you get what you pay for. There is lume on the hands and the indices, but it's very "vintage" weak. The bracelet have some sharp edges but is in a really cool design. It is folded pins instead of screws or pin & collar holding the links. There is no AR in the sapphire, so the readability is not the best in reflective lighting. I really like that they made it quartz, maybe they could have went with a Precidrive and rised the price along with AR and it would still be a bargain








And, yes, it´s quick release on the bracelet


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Just received mine. Love it !
I got lucky with the movement as the second hand hits all the indices perfectly. High quality for the price.


----------



## Sambation

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15696566
> Just received mine. Love it !
> I got lucky with the movement as the second hand hits all the indices perfectly. High quality for the price.
> View attachment 15696566


Beautiful. How's the feel, heft-wise? Bracelet comfy? What's your wrist size?


----------



## Barbababa

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15696566
> Just received mine. Love it !
> I got lucky with the movement as the second hand hits all the indices perfectly. High quality for the price.
> View attachment 15696566


Looks really nice. I think the white dial is more forgiving when it comes to reflections due to the lack of AR 👍🏿


----------



## Barbababa

Sambation said:


> Beautiful. How's the feel, heft-wise? Bracelet comfy? What's your wrist size?


130g sized with -3 links for me. Could be lighter but no big deal


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Likewise. Removed 3 links from mine.


----------



## Sambation

Barbababa said:


> 130g sized with -3 links for me. Could be lighter but no big deal


Links are held by simple push pins?


----------



## Barbababa

Sambation said:


> Links are held by simple push pins?


Yes, the simplest model. You know the ones that are like folded with a slightly bigger open side


----------



## STL_Railmaster

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15696566
> Just received mine. Love it !
> I got lucky with the movement as the second hand hits all the indices perfectly. High quality for the price.
> View attachment 15696566


Thanks for sharing these pics! You've got me tempted to pull the trigger on one...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManhattanMD

I'm curious how much the automatic version will cost in comparison to the quartz. I need to see this in the metal but these photos make me wonder how this stacks up at a glance to my Laureato which costs exponentially more.


----------



## speedyistanbul

Honestly, this watch should be bpugh quartz cause in that era quartz rule the world. This watch is over qaulity for its price. just buy it. just 300 usd you can not buy anything like this on the market.


----------



## Murdoc370

Automatic version will come in blue and black, at least:

blue: T137.407.11.041.00 : Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Blue » WatchBase.com
black: T137.407.11.051.00 : Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Black » WatchBase.com

List price 555 € (and therefore an estimated street price of 450 €) sounds nice.

Kind regards
Dennis


----------



## pebe

Anybody in the US get a shipping confirmation from Tissot yet? Looks like pre-order is over and they are available to buy now. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CristobalGordo

Sambation said:


> Really like this one, more so the fact that it's quartz which correlates IMO with the time period, late 70's early 80's. Tempted to pick one up.


I agree. This is a very "quartz" style from back when quartz was the new cool thing.


----------



## Felix da Housecat

This beauty just arrived. And to describe it in word : STUNNING !
As much as I was underwhelmed by the PRX, so much am I impressed by this one.
The deep blue dial is very understated and subtle with its horizontal lines. The steel bracelet flirts with the sunlight... I can't stop staring at it. The build quality is impeccable! And being a sucker for automatic movements, I love the fact that this one doesn't have a ticking seconds hand - and no misalignement either!
Because 40mm width is measured at its widest point, the watch feels completely in proportion to my 18cm wrist. The 6mm thickness adds to the refinement. So happy that I finally pulled the trigger on this D1 Milano.

(I got mine from Ocarat, a French dealer. I only paid 267 EUR for the watch on an espresso leather strap + free metal bracelet upgrade)


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Mine is out for delivery this morning....pics to follow. Super excited about it after all the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantive4

I got hit with a targeted ad on YouTube today for the PRX, didn't know anything about it until then. First thing I thought of was my old OQ (that was stolen 8 years ago), so the PRX piqued my interests. I just keep thinking that if I picked on up, every time I wore it, I would just think it's not my beloved OQ.


----------



## Sambation

Mine is finally here. First impressions:


The textured silver dial is really something, tried to capture in the photos.
Good weight (130g). Doesn't feel too light or too heavy. It feels "expensive" while holding.
Bracelet feels great and is comfortable, quite blingy but in a good way. Uses push pins for holding the links, as others stated.
Butterfly clasp is cool but possibly a little
It definitely could be smaller than 40mm and 51mm lug to lug (with the first link). I can just pull it off with my 7" wrist but if you're beneath that I highly suggest you try it out and not order blindly.
Finishing is very impressive.
Seconds hand sometimes hits the minute markers precisely, sometimes its a little off (like in the first photo)

Also a short unboxing video


----------



## Budman2k

@Sambation 
Looks really nice!! Looks like it sits up pretty high on the wrist in your last pic?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Well here it is. The watch is def something else in person, the bracelet really catches the light well and pops quite a bit. It fits very well on my 7.25" wrist and is comfortable and slim.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyistanbul

your is not hitting the seconds markers too, mine is to but on the left side of the dial.


----------



## pebe

Mine arrives tomorrow. Looking forward to this one. I got the blue dial even though that silver dial is really starting to grow on me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

Budman2k said:


> @Sambation
> Looks really nice!! Looks like it sits up pretty high on the wrist in your last pic?


Perhaps, might just be the angle or the wrist movement. I think it sits fine in that regard.


----------



## Sambation

The bracelet plays very nicely with the light.


----------



## rxmar23

Sambation said:


> The bracelet plays very nicely with the light.
> 
> View attachment 15706612
> 
> 
> View attachment 15706613


Very nice. I like that little bit of polish on the inside flank of the center link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

Hey guys, posted my review on the Reviews forum. TL;DR is that it's a great watch but IMO too big to succeed, doesn't seem like a keeper for me.

*Tissot PRX "Genta" 40 205 Review*


----------



## pebe

Blue dial arrived! This is exactly the kind of watch I have been looking for. Perfect grab and go. Perfect size. Bracelet looks amazing. Great price. This one is a keeper. Now to make some room in the box for it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

I got the blue for my sons birthday, thinking of getting the silver for myself. I did notice that it appears to lack AR coating, very reflective on the blue dial. How is it on the silver dial? Is it less notisable with the lighter colour?


----------



## Sambation

Barbababa said:


> I got the blue for my sons birthday, thinking of getting the silver for myself. I did notice that it appears to lack AR coating, very reflective on the blue dial. How is it on the silver dial? Is it less notisable with the lighter colour?


Yes, much less reflective on the silver dial.


----------



## speedyistanbul

Today is snowy in Istanbul, sorry about my hairy hand  this watch is so beautiful i did not even took out my Submarine


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

So what’s everyone’s dream strap release for this watch? Personally I’d love to see some silicone ones come out with quick release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> So what's everyone's dream strap release for this watch? Personally I'd love to see some silicone ones come out with quick release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly don't think I'd ever take it off the bracelet. Its perfect as is. Maybe a leather strap like the Aikon would be nice.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Mine.. wrist 19mm.


----------



## rxmar23

MDT IT said:


> Mine.. wrist 19mm.


It wears really well for such a skinny wrist.


----------



## butcherjp

Black one just arrived here ! Very happy with it, such a nice package for a reasonable price, perfect grab&go watch :


----------



## hgercek

It seems like this is the automatic version.


----------



## aalin13

hgercek said:


> It seems like this is the automatic version.


Not sure if this is where you got the pic from. There's apparently also a black dial version.









Tissot T137.407.11.041.00 : PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Blue » WatchBase


Full details and images of the Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Blue (T137.407.11.041.00)




watchbase.com













Tissot T137.407.11.051.00 : PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Black » WatchBase


Full details and images of the Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 Stainless Steel / Black (T137.407.11.051.00)




watchbase.com


----------



## JOHN J.

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know anymore about this watch? Looks like it's only quartz models I could find but I love the design. Reminds me of the Rolex oysterquartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammelthread: Tissot PRX - T137.410.11.041.00 (Genta-Design)
> 
> 
> TISSOT PRX PREIS: In den USA 375USD, den Preis für Deutschland konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15637232


Check out Teddy Baldassere's review on youtube.


----------



## Sassi

I've had mine for a day. Love it. Rainy and gloomy here but this beauty cheers up the mood.


----------



## DadLife

Those of you who've already received yours, how much time went by between placing the order and receiving a shipping notice? Having paid for "overnight shipping" several days ago, I'm starting to wonder why.

Edited to add - I called Tissot yesterday and asked about it; their response was "well, since you requested custom sizing of the bracelet, it'll be delayed by a few days". When I responded that I'd requested nothing of the sort, the answer changed to "uh...it'll go out very soon". It arrived today.


----------



## gaizka

Got mine in today, bracelet was a pain to resize.
Other than that, watch is quite awesome. 
It's a quality piece that punches above its weight. 
Lack of AR can be a minus but wife pointed out that 70s watches most likely didn't have AR also, so this would be an extra faithful re release.
Looking forward to the powermatic release later this year.


----------



## Sambation

OK, the blue on this is just amazing. I'll live with the lug to lug.


----------



## speedyistanbul

tissot gone ballistic with this model.


----------



## Ridiculous

I'll just leave a link here that I came across... 


https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=prx


----------



## pebe

Even Fossil is getting in on the look






Everett Three-Hand Date Stainless Steel Watch - FS5822 - Fossil


Discover Everett Three-Hand Date Stainless Steel Watch - FS5822 at Fossil. Find watches, handbags, wallets and more at fossil.com today!




www.fossil.com













Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

I see the Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 has a waffle dial. However, I much prefer the non-texture dial of the PRX quartz.


----------



## Ridiculous

Another change seems to be the bezel changed to rose gold tone for the white one:


----------



## brianinCA

Hope they release this in 37mm. The non articulating end links make the lug to lug too big for my 6.25” wrist.


----------



## Jae Arr

brianinCA said:


> Hope they release this in 37mm. The non articulating end links make the lug to lug too big for my 6.25" wrist.


Agreed...this is the biggest 40mm watch I done ever seen...it doesn't help that the bracelet starts off at like 29mm...makes it look even bigger. I like the look of it but man ..they really need to make it smaller IMHO


----------



## Sambation




----------



## debicks

Love the automatic version. Many may disagree but I like the waffle dial.


----------



## zigg

Is the mechanical out already? Looking really good. Curious to know what the blue waffle looks like in the flesh


----------



## DadLife

zigg said:


> Is the mechanical out already? Looking really good. Curious to know what the blue waffle looks like in the flesh


I've seen it for preorder on some European sites, but I couldn't find any sites that were shipping yet.


----------



## debicks

Not up on the Canadian site yet.


----------



## ermicas

Ridiculous said:


> Another change seems to be the bezel changed to rose gold tone for the white one:
> View attachment 15741386


Oh this is nice!

Been looking for a ~40mm steel/gold watch for a while and this one definitely hits the "spot"

ermicas


----------



## gaizka

Monochrome has a write up about the new auto version.

Review Tissot PRX 40 205 Powermatic 80 (Specs & Price)


----------



## MaDTempo

Curious about the automatic version and competition with the Maurice Lacroix AIKON auto. I am planning on picking up the later tomorrow and now y'all have me second guessing...


----------



## MDT IT

My crazy video..


----------



## debicks

MaDTempo said:


> Curious about the automatic version and competition with the Maurice Lacroix AIKON auto. I am planning on picking up the later tomorrow and now y'all have me second guessing...
> View attachment 15748760
> 
> View attachment 15748762


The movement is better in the Tissot for sure. I like the overall look and finishing of the Aikon more, though. Tough choice but go with what you like more. I like the gold accents on the Tissot.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I love this release, trying to get some hands-on time with the quartz model to ensure it fits well before I wait for the auto. I read June release? Right in time for my birthday!


----------



## MaDTempo

debicks said:


> The movement is better in the Tissot for sure. I like the overall look and finishing of the Aikon more, though. Tough choice but go with what you like more. I like the gold accents on the Tissot.


For sure, if the Tissot has the Powermatic 80 which is essentially a 2824 with longer power reserve. I too like the gold accents on the Tissot PRX with the white dial. While at my AD trying on the MC Aikon, I checked out the one with the pewter dial and rose gold hands/indices. My 46 year-old eyes had a little trouble with the contrast but don't think it will be as much of an issue with the PRX white dial.


----------



## debicks

Better contrast on the Tissot for sure. I haven't seen one in person yet but it's been getting great reviews so you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Ace Krampus

Very much looking forward to the TT auto. All the synthwave ads for the PRX on Youtube... it's like they're really directing the ads specifically at me! (Which obviously, to some degree, they are) That said, I'm already onboard, give it a rest, sell me something else!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Sambation said:


> Found this on one of the product pages for the watch, looks like it's the upcoming automatic version, given the Powermatic 80?
> 
> View attachment 15694165


----------



## Ridiculous

First peek was to the black automatic version: Review Tissot PRX 40 205 Powermatic 80 (Specs & Price)

And just now I found this: A First Look at the Upcoming PRX Automatic from Tissot

Enjoy!


----------



## Barbababa

Is it just me who cant live with the crazy sharp point that rises when the clasp is closed? Really bad fitting and shape of the last links holding the clasp...


----------



## viknijjar

It’s just u


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

The only thing frustrating to me is the lack of silicone or rubber straps options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I was able to check out the PRX quartz at a local AD. Although I liked the watch, I wasn't super impressed by the quartz. Sure, the design itself looks nice, but I definitely except more from the dial for the automatic and hope it doesn't look as cheap. After checking the watch out, I am conflicted as to whether or not I'd like to get the automatic when it releases, I might just wait until I get some hands-on time with on (and also pick it up off Jomashop when available).


----------



## Thelongroad

I am a bit wary of integrated bracelets as I have 8.5-9.0 inch wrist. Anyone able to give an indication of the size of the bracelet with all links attached? Cheers,


----------



## zigg

7inch wrist here, 2 full-size links removed. 1 full size link is 6.5mm so 13mm removed (just over 0.5inch).


----------



## MDT IT

Blue is blue..


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Ed.YANG

The "Genta" wave had certainly radiated to the orient side of the globe


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## athisakj

Those PRX's look great in pictures. Unfortunately, they are not yet on sale in my country. As I have small wrists (about 5.5 inches), can anyone confirm this watch must too large for my wrists?


----------



## Sambation

athisakj said:


> Those PRX's look great in pictures. Unfortunately, they are not yet on sale in my country. As I have small wrists (about 5.5 inches), can anyone confirm this watch must too large for my wrists?


Pretty sure it'll be too big for your wrist unfortunately.


----------



## athisakj

Sambation said:


> Pretty sure it'll be too big for your wrist unfortunately.


Thank you!


----------



## Ridiculous

If I am not mistaken, this is the first video of the "released in June" powermatic version: 



. It is in French, but you still get some feel of the real life looks and the autotranslated subtitles are not actually that bad...

Now, I would really like to see the same video for the blue version. For my liking the quartz blue dial seems a bit too dark and the stock photos give some hope that the auto version blue may be a little lighter:


----------



## Cybotron

The automatic version in blue is calling me


----------



## NightScar

hodinkee got them "early" and i got to say, pleasantly surprised retails $650, really was expecting around $800









PRX Powermatic 80 Blue Dial


The HODINKEE Shop is proud to offer global early access to one of the most eagerly anticipated watches of the year, the Tissot PRX Powermatic 80.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## FL410

Just ordered the blue one...


----------



## Deployante

Sometimes opening Instagram can be expensive ... although surprisingly not _that_ expensive. Blue en route.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I hope the dial on the autos isn't as flat as the quartz I was able to handle. The waffle dial will definitely provide texture, but I wonder if it'll be enough.


----------



## DadLife

FL410 said:


> Just ordered the blue one...


Hopefully you get it soon; I did the same (ordered 6/3), got overnight shipping, and it hasn't left their shop yet. I guess "overnight shipping" doesn't mean "same day processing before it ships", but I always FEEL like it should. Or maybe I should just learn some patience.


----------



## FL410

DadLife said:


> Hopefully you get it soon; I did the same (ordered 6/3), got overnight shipping, and it hasn't left their shop yet. I guess "overnight shipping" doesn't mean "same day processing before it ships", but I always FEEL like it should. Or maybe I should just learn some patience.


I got an email this evening saying it's being shipped, so we shall see...but I didn't spring for the overnight shipping, so I have to wait a few days.


----------



## Focal

I ordered right when the email came through, got the shipment notification last night, and it’s scheduled for a Tuesday delivery (to the Midwest) with the standard shipping option. 

Hopefully there will be a few people getting theirs next week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadLife

Focal said:


> I ordered right when the email came through, got the shipment notification last night, and it's scheduled for a Tuesday delivery (to the Midwest) with the standard shipping option.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a few people getting theirs next week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered at the same time; looks like mine's scheduled for end-of-day Monday. Probably should have saved myself the $40 for overnight shipping.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Excited to see what people think...


----------



## bber45

Watch Chris just got his. So far, I like what I see. Where did you guys order yours from? Hodinkee?


----------



## DadLife

Yeah. Mine came today; I like it a lot. To be fair, I bought the quartz version first, and I liked that a lot too, so this wasn’t a totally unknown quantity.


----------



## Focal

Mine came today. A bit of a pain sizing the bracelet, but once that was done it seems pretty comfortable. Time will tell, I guess, but so far it makes a pretty good impression.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

Mine came yesterday. Pretty happy with it. It wears a little larger than I was hoping for, but not too bad. (Skinny wrists here) For sub 1k, the quality is excellent, and better than other Tissots I have handled. The dial looks even better in person than in photos, prefect darker blue color, very nice texturing and printing of the text. Machining of the case is spot on, I like how they gave the case a super thin side profile, giving it the illusion of thinness from afar, even though the caseback and bezel pretty much double the thickness. All in all, I'd say it's easily worth the full retail price.


----------



## bber45

FL410 said:


> Mine came yesterday. Pretty happy with it. It wears a little larger than I was hoping for, but not too bad. (Skinny wrists here) For sub 1k, the quality is excellent, and better than other Tissots I have handled. The dial looks even better in person than in photos, prefect darker blue color, very nice texturing and printing of the text. Machining of the case is spot on, I like how they gave the case a super thin side profile, giving it the illusion of thinness from afar, even though the caseback and bezel pretty much double the thickness. All in all, I'd say it's easily worth the full retail price.
> 
> View attachment 15932844
> 
> View attachment 15932846
> 
> View attachment 15932848


Looks great on the wrist! I also like how the blue can change colors in the light to almost black. Very nice.

How does the bracelet feel? Interested in what people are saying since it's a sub 1k watch and the bracelet is supposed to be so so. However, this is Tissot we are talking about.


----------



## Focal

For my money the bracelet is really well finished. The polished bevels in between the links look nice, and while the edges are on the sharp end of precisely finished I think it’s very intentional (and doesn’t bother me). 

The only issue I had was that the two final links before the end link that mates with the case seemed to squeak a bit when rotating on their pins. I added just a bit of a dry lube (the same kind I use on my bike chain) and it went away immediately. 

I do really appreciate how slim the bracelet is, and with small links it is very comfortable to wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadLife

bber45 said:


> ...How does the bracelet feel? Interested in what people are saying since it's a sub 1k watch and the bracelet is supposed to be so so. However, this is Tissot we are talking about.


I wasn't blown away by the bracelet, but I wasn't disappointed either. Felt a little sharp compared to what I'm used to (Omega/Tudor/Rolex/GrandSeiko/Sinn), but comparing this to dive bracelets seems unfair. The "sharp" feeling went away after a few minutes of wear. Probably just some edges I wasn't expecting. The clasp is perfectly acceptable (butterfly style); better than Sinn. Honestly, I'd say this is on par with a vintage Rolex bracelet, not as good as a current one, and probably better than many bracelets on the market today...but ultimately, you're not going to buy this watch primarily for the bracelet (which I've seen people do for the Tudor Pelagos), you'll buy it for the overall aesthetics, and you won't mind the bracelet.


----------



## Yuli

Not sure about which color to get.

I had a look at the quartz versions last week, as expected fit and finish are great for the price range and the watch looks even better in person. From pictures I thought the white dial would be the one for me but the deep blue really caught my eye in person. Sizing and dimensions aren't a problem for my 7 inch wrist, I don't think i'll wait for the powermatic version as i like the slimness and weight of the quartz and it keeps with the 70's vibe of the watch. 

The only thing now is choosing between the blue dial and white dial which is proving to be more difficult than I had anticipated. The white really "pops" and brings out the unique shape of the watch but doesn't go with casual wear as well as I'd hoped. The blue felt a little underwhelming paired with my smart casual attire(I went back twice wearing different outfits), but still sharp and dressy while not looking out of place paired with my dressed down summer look. Leaning towards the blue at the moment but not quite 100% sure.


----------



## Stelwick

FL410 said:


> Mine came yesterday. Pretty happy with it. It wears a little larger than I was hoping for, but not too bad. (Skinny wrists here) For sub 1k, the quality is excellent, and better than other Tissots I have handled. The dial looks even better in person than in photos, prefect darker blue color, very nice texturing and printing of the text. Machining of the case is spot on, I like how they gave the case a super thin side profile, giving it the illusion of thinness from afar, even though the caseback and bezel pretty much double the thickness. All in all, I'd say it's easily worth the full retail price.


Way late to the party, but may I ask what size your wrist is?


----------



## Here's Johnny

I would be seriously tempted to buy a gold tone PRX. such a fun design, why not lean fully into the 70s high class vibe. Really hope they make one.


----------



## FL410

Stelwick said:


> Way late to the party, but may I ask what size your wrist is?


About 16cm, or 6.3 in


----------



## Stelwick

FL410 said:


> About 16cm, or 6.3 in


Thanks. Mine wrist is about the same size (6.25). I think it looks good on you. This one is definitely on my radar. A couple places near me have the quartz version, so I'll try that on before committing to the automatic.


----------



## usc1

Did most of you guys settle with blue or black dial? Debating between the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal

For whatever it’s worth, this one has been spending a lot of time on my wrist lately, partly because I like the look, and partly because I find the weight/balance to be really nice (and the slimness is nice too). 

I’ve been timing it, and so far it’s been averaging + 0.44 sec a day, which is outstanding. I did notice if I lay it dial up it runs a bit quicker than if I lay it on its side (crown up), and it seems more stable (closer to zero anyway) when I wear it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox

Really enjoying mine. Can't say enough good things about it. Punches way above its price class.


----------



## JusteRand

I wish Tissot put the clean dial with Powermatic 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Still needs strap options.


----------



## monsters

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Still needs strap options.


amen -still waiting for that rubber to drop. They wouldn't make those quick release tabs for nothing right?


----------



## mcdooley

monsters said:


> amen -still waiting for that rubber to drop. They wouldn't make those quick release tabs for nothing right?


I just got mine, but I'd definitely be in for a rubber strap option as well. The quick release tabs are just screaming for bracelet swaps.


----------



## tiki5698

I kinda like this tbh…









__
http://instagr.am/p/CXKiJhYtaCt/


----------



## GregoryD

tiki5698 said:


> I kinda like this tbh…


I really like it, but man the solid 18kt bezel adds a lot to the price - $1850! I'd actually prefer to see the solid gold bezel on this version:


----------



## utzelu

I tried the blue dialed version today, at the local AD and was really impressed. Excellent size (was worried the lug-to-lug would be too big, after reading opinions on the forum), quite thin and very comfortable. Need to save some money for my birthday then


----------



## Grndhog89

Gotta say, I am so close to picking one up. In fact, I will. Just wrestling between quartz and auto now.

I love the silver/white dial quartz but hate the PVD coating of the white dial auto. So either the silver/white quartz or the black or blue auto. 

Hm.....


----------



## fuzzysquid

Not a lot of love for this colorway but I’m liking it a lot:









There’s also a subtle sunburst to the dial that isn’t showing up in photos.

I was worried it would be too big but I think the proportions are rather good. Would I love it more if it was 38mm? Yeah…


----------



## fuzzysquid

And I’m a bit mystified at who the 18k version is for... the PRX is about cheap fun? If you have $2k to spend on a two tone 18k watch, why wouldn’t you buy a Tudor 1926 instead?


----------



## Grndhog89

fuzzysquid said:


> And I’m a bit mystified at who the 18k version is for... the PRX is about cheap fun? If you have $2k to spend on a two tone 18k watch, why wouldn’t you buy a Tudor 1926 instead?



Well, the PRX has a better movement in it than the 1926. From what I've read, the 1926's movement seems to just be a Sellita slapped in there with no tech upgrades. The PRX's powermatic 80 has things like increased PR and a nivachron balance spring for enhanced anti-magnetism.

But I still agree with you why would anyone spend that kind of money for a PRX.

Regarding the white dial automatic..........I almost like it. If not for the gold plating on the bezel. And I am a sucker for white dials. Hence why the white/silver quartz might win out in the end over other options.


----------



## fuzzysquid

Grndhog89 said:


> Well, the PRX has a better movement in it than the 1926. From what I've read, the 1926's movement seems to just be a Sellita slapped in there with no tech upgrades. The PRX's powermatic 80 has things like increased PR and a nivachron balance spring for enhanced anti-magnetism.


I think “better” is highly debatable. I’d pick a movement that you can regulate and service over the lower beat Powermatic, myself.

With the Tudor you’d be getting way better finishing and more actual gold with its bracelet for just a bit more. I guess if you really like the PRX design and need your bezel to be solid and not PVD? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Grndhog89

fuzzysquid said:


> I think “better” is highly debatable. I’d pick a movement that you can regulate and service over the lower beat Powermatic, myself.
> 
> With the Tudor you’d be getting way better finishing and more actual gold with its bracelet for just a bit more. I guess if you really like the PRX design and need your bezel to be solid and not PVD? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Different strokes when it comes to movement priorities I guess. For me, its the built anti-magnetism. Frankly, if a brand isn't doing something about that nowadays then its a turn-off for even considering their watches/that line of watches (looking at you Breitling and Seiko). 

Overall, the Tudor is the better watch. No arguments. However, the movement in the Tudor is just sad/little effort. No PR upgrade. Little customization.

Frankly, the Longines Record is the "better" 1926 in all regards. Finishing, movement, and even brand heritage. Different topic but yeah, the 1926 especially is a line that almost hits right for me, but falls flat. Especially when compared to other watches that are nigh identical to it in design (some slight differences) whilst offering more tech.


----------



## fuzzysquid

My PRX has been running a fairly consistent -1sec/day for the past few days I’ve had it, which is great. We‘ll see if it stays like that long term…


----------



## Grndhog89

Update: made good on my prior post and bought the quartz silver/white dial version this past Saturday. My AD did not have any automatic versions. He was/is offering 30% off on all Tissot watches for the holiday season and that made this quartz a steal/around grey market prices. Hard to argue with that! 

A watch this cheap has no business looking this good. Almost on par with my VHP, and Longines is supposed to be the "just under Omega" child. 

However, the clasp is not nearly as nice as the Longines, and the seconds hand hits maybe 50% of the indices. The seconds hand bit does not bother me too much. More so the clasp feeling cheap is a bigger issue. 

These are minor quibbles though. I love this watch and its a great GADA watch that goes with any outfit.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Finally a strap option. I think this would be exceptional on rubber or silicone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grndhog89

And just when I thought I was done spending money on watches for a while.......


----------



## Leon O

Does the PRX have a screw down crown?

Thanks


----------



## Grndhog89

Leon O said:


> Does the PRX have a screw down crown?
> 
> Thanks


No. It does not.


----------



## Leon O

I took the plunge today for the black automatic.


----------



## Pugzilla

Is this okay for a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## Leon O

Pugzilla said:


> Is this okay for a 7 inch wrist?


The PRX should fit well and look good on a 7 inch wrist. My wrist is approx. 6.75 inches.


----------



## cantona

I love these style of cases, very fun/sporty to wear!


----------



## Mustang1972

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Finally a strap option. I think this would be exceptional on rubber or silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that on strap will that make the watch wear smaller do you know ? I only have 6 3/4 wrists so that integrated bracelet too large


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYcJqj1rGL7/


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Just got my PRX!


----------



## Grndhog89

Glad to see someone else went quartz. I like to think thats how this watch was intended. That and the quartz is just so stinkin cheap!


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Grndhog89 said:


> Glad to see someone else went quartz. I like to think thats how this watch was intended. That and the quartz is just so stinkin cheap!


I like the dial on the quarts a lot more than the waffle pattern. I also like have a grab n go watch.


----------



## rajeevs

Got the blue dial automatic as soon as I put it on the wrist at the store. My wife says it's the best looking watch in my collection.


----------



## FFabian

rajeevs said:


> Got the blue dial automatic as soon as I put it on the wrist at the store. My wife says it's the best looking watch in my collection.


Looks good on you. What wrist size do you have?

The interesting thing with the PRX 80 is that the colors of the dial look so interchangeable in different lights. If you didn’t mention that you bought the blue one I would have guessed that you have the black variant. Similarly the black dial from @Leon O in post #166 on top of this page looks more blue than black.


----------



## rajeevs

FFabian said:


> Looks good on you. What wrist size do you have?
> 
> The interesting thing with the PRX 80 is that the colors of the dial look so interchangeable in different lights. If you didn’t mention that you bought the blue one I would have guessed that you have the black variant. Similarly the black dial from @Leon O in post #166 on top of this page looks more blue than black.


Thanks FFabian. My wrist is 6 inches. 
I guess the interchangeable color effect happens because the blue is not a bright shade of blue. So in different lights it does look black


----------



## FFabian

rajeevs said:


> Thanks FFabian. My wrist is 6 inches.
> I guess the interchangeable color effect happens because the blue is not a bright shade of blue. So in different lights it does look black


6 inches? Forgive my frankness but that’s quite slim. I’m surprised because most people, even in this thread, are complaining that the PRX wears so large that you need at least an 7 inch wrist. Good to know though, because I’m on the fence, having a 6.7 inch wrist, buying the 40mm version or waiting for the 35mm variant.


----------



## Cybotron

Blue dial with 18kt bezel coming out.


----------



## rajeevs

FFabian said:


> 6 inches? Forgive my frankness but that’s quite slim. I’m surprised because most people, even in this thread, are complaining that the PRX wears so large that you need at least an 7 inch wrist. Good to know though, because I’m on the fence, having a 6.7 inch wrist, buying the 40mm version or waiting for the 35mm variant.


Yes I do have quite slim wrists but I dont mind wearing a watch as long as it's lug to lug sits comfortably within the top of my wrist.

I would suggest waiting for a smaller sized PRX to be released. You can then try both and get the one that fits best according to you


----------



## FFabian

rajeevs said:


> waiting


Waiting is hard unfortunately


----------



## Focal

I found an Etsy seller who offers a custom fitted strap for the PRX, at a price that seems a bit more affordable than the one mentioned earlier. They show a handful of colors being available too. The seller/store is named "UdolLeather" and they are based in South Korea. The blue they show here is a really nice color match with the dial in my opinion.


----------



## Focal

Mustang1972 said:


> Love that on strap will that make the watch wear smaller do you know ? I only have 6 3/4 wrists so that integrated bracelet too large


Just a note, but since the bracelet uses a "fixed" end link, switching to a strap should help the watch fit a smaller wrist just a bit better.


----------



## Mustang1972

Focal said:


> Just a note, but since the bracelet uses a "fixed" end link, switching to a strap should help the watch fit a smaller wrist just a bit better.


Thanks @focalon instagram I left a comment about the PRX being too large and they said a 35mm coming soon  just hope 35 not too small 🤣 sound fussy now. 38mm prob be prefect for me but they prob not make new watch only 2mm difference.
They might also get woman buying a 35mm.
Hopefully on that braclet it wears a lot bugger for a 35mm ....


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

My assumption is that they are gearing it towards women. My wife’s smallest piece is a 36mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.V1984

Focal said:


> View attachment 16367576
> 
> 
> I found an Etsy seller who offers a custom fitted strap for the PRX, at a price that seems a bit more affordable than the one mentioned earlier. They show a handful of colors being available too. The seller/store is named "UdolLeather" and they are based in South Korea. The blue they show here is a really nice color match with the dial in my opinion.


Absolutely stunning with that strap.


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

Anyone else think the PRX would look great in gold? I've seen one picture on the internet of a gold modern PRX, but I can't tell if it is a leak or a render. Basically if they come out with a smaller version, automatic and all gold I am buying it immediately.


----------



## mapimages

Love this piece and a steal for the price point. It's the bracelet that won me over. My smallest watch as I normally gravitate towards 41/42mm sizes.


----------



## NightScar

Narcoleptic Flarp said:


> Anyone else think the PRX would look great in gold? I've seen one picture on the internet of a gold modern PRX, but I can't tell if it is a leak or a render. Basically if they come out with a smaller version, automatic and all gold I am buying it immediately.


there’s suppose to be a gold version for the 35mm but i think its gold plated


----------



## NightScar

35mm colors



























plus leather strap option


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

NightScar said:


> there’s suppose to be a gold version for the 35mm but i think its gold plated
> 
> View attachment 16371677


Yup! This is the picture I've seen before. You seem pretty informed on this; is there supposed to be a powermatic 80 version of the 35mm eventually? I have rather small wrists...


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

NightScar said:


> there’s suppose to be a gold version for the 35mm but i think its gold plated
> 
> View attachment 16371677


Oh and by the way, I sure hope it is gold plated. Not sure I have the money for a solid gold watch from any manufacturer. Currently wearing my gold plated Le Locle automatic .


----------



## NightScar

Narcoleptic Flarp said:


> Yup! This is the picture I've seen before. You seem pretty informed on this; is there supposed to be a powermatic 80 version of the 35mm eventually? I have rather small wrists...


i havent seen any confirmation yet but its a similar case with the 40mm version, the quartz released first and then many hoped and guessed there would be an automatic version then it released a few months later

we’re just gon have to wait for now


----------



## Focal

Mine gets a ton of wrist time, especially this time of year since it slips under the cuff of a shirt, sweater, or jacket so easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal

NightScar said:


> 35mm colors
> 
> View attachment 16371681
> 
> View attachment 16371686
> 
> View attachment 16371690
> 
> 
> 
> plus leather strap option
> View attachment 16371692
> 
> View attachment 16371695


Also, those 35mm colors are nice, I like the green especially, and it’s always fin to see more than just blue or black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

Focal said:


> Mine gets a ton of wrist time, especially this time of year since it slips under the cuff of a shirt, sweater, or jacket so easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! It looks perfect. Unfortunately a think my wrist is a little too small for the 40mm PRX, though I haven't been able to try one on yet.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Focal

Narcoleptic Flarp said:


> Beautiful! It looks perfect. Unfortunately a think my wrist is a little too small for the 40mm PRX, though I haven't been able to try one on yet.


Hopefully trying one on will change your mind. I spend a fair amount of time with a Garmin Fenix 6X Pro Max Gigantor on my arm so guess that’s helped shape my tolerance, because I don’t have huge wrists to be sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Steel center link with the strap looks way better IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

First thing the wife asked about the 35mm - do they have a geeen dial gold version lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Steel center link with the strap looks way better IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, and it seems like it would be a more secure attachment that would let them keep the quick release tabs. That Etsy strap I saw had a standard spring bar in the narrow opening, which seems tricky to change, and like it might let the strap twist a bit. Hopefully Tissot offers something like this for the larger watch too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFabian

Opinion wanted.

Bought the PRX 80 in Blue. What do you think of the size? (Wrist size 17cm (6.7 inch?)).

First Picture shows the watch with the bracelet not sized to my wrist (too long).


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Looks good to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

fits just right, no overhang despite the first links extending the case a few mm


----------



## FFabian

Good. Seems I made the right choice. 

btw the blue dial is awesome. Constantly changing its hue depending on the lighting - sometimes blue, black in other situations.


----------



## Focal

FFabian said:


> Good. Seems I made the right choice.
> 
> btw the blue dial is awesome. Constantly changing its hue depending on the lighting - sometimes blue, black in other situations.


I think it looks like a fine fit, and the dial really does have a nice depth do it, doesn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aribus

The more I see the blue dial auto, the more I want it.


----------



## Leon O

FFabian, I think it looks good on you. However, if it's too loose it may may twist on your wrist and appear to hang over the side.


----------



## NTMG

I have 7” wrist. Will it look to large with that bracelet?


----------



## Leon O

7 to 7.5 inches is the ideal wrist size for the PRX. If you go through the thread there are pictures for various sizes. 
Tip: if you wear it too loose it could twist on the wrist and appear to hang off the side.


----------



## NTMG

I found it for $520 new. Blue should have it next week.


----------



## Focal

NTMG said:


> I found it for $520 new. Blue should have it next week.


Did your new watch make it to you yet?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFabian

Apparently available in Switzerland


----------



## Focal

FFabian said:


> View attachment 16398081
> 
> 
> Apparently available in Switzerland


Oooo, that looks pretty nice. I like the deep green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG

Yes it did. Love it. I just bought the PRX quartz silver dial to go with the blue powermatice. Found it for under $270.


----------



## NightScar

NTMG said:


> Yes it did. Love it. I just bought the PRX quartz silver dial to go with the blue powermatice. Found it for under $270.



thats a great price

im hoping i can get the 35mm version releasing this year with that much discount


----------



## Grndhog89

Is that green auto for real or just an online rendering?


----------



## NTMG

35 mm auto would be nice.


----------



## NightScar

Grndhog89 said:


> Is that green auto for real or just an online rendering?


he posted a link to the webstore


----------



## DrewZ137

I'm pumped for the 35mm version...sounds like it would be a great daily wearer. The quartz version actually excites me more than the auto, given low ongoing service costs. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972

I have a 6 3/4" wrist and think the current PRX would be slightly too big with that braclet, but I love the watch really hope the 35mm isn't too small 😬


----------



## utzelu

FFabian said:


> 6 inches? Forgive my frankness but that’s quite slim. I’m surprised because most people, even in this thread, are complaining that the PRX wears so large that you need at least an 7 inch wrist. Good to know though, because I’m on the fence, having a 6.7 inch wrist, buying the 40mm version or waiting for the 35mm variant.


I also have 6.7 inch wrist and tried the PRX at the AD. It doesn’t wear larger at all. In fact, I was surprised to find it wears true to its stated dimensions, as it is quite thin on the wrist. The bracelet hugs the wrist very well.


----------



## Focal

My wrists are a bit larger, but I find the watch to really sit very well and be quite comfortable with the bracelet being just flexible enough and not too bulky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SammyD84

NTMG said:


> I found it for $520 new. Blue should have it next week.


Where?


----------



## Skyhigh420

SammyD84 said:


> Where?


jared galleria of jewelry currently 20% off 
stack with 6% ebates and get for sub $500 Earn Cash Back at stores you 💖


----------



## Ridiculous

Saw this post (Vacheron Constantin Overseas 3rd generation straps - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum)
a while ago and since then I cannot get the idea of a similar orange rubber strap with my blue PRX Powermatic out of my head. Somebody, foremost you Tissot, please make it happen 😀


----------



## SammyD84

Recently got mine at the Naval Exchange courtesy of my wife’s veteran status for $441.
I’m blown away by it. It looks a lot more pronounced in pictures due to the top flat portion of the case but it fits perfectly on my 6 3/4 inch wrist. It’s pretty light as well and the way the bracelet tapers on the wrist, wow! The finishing is astounding for the price point. I opted for the automatic version bc when I tried the blue waffle dial version the color jumps between a different hues, black in some lights and deep navy blues in others.


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca7ff21lmcs/


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca8Y5SdvoXJ/


----------



## NightScar




----------



## CaptSnappy

Does this look like it fits well? This is the 40mm. I’m debating between the 35 and 40.


----------



## Grndhog89

40 looks good.


----------



## debicks

40 looks totally fine. Do you have a pic of the 35?


----------



## CaptSnappy

debicks said:


> 40 looks totally fine. Do you have a pic of the 35?


No, I haven't seen one in person yet. I was surprised to see the 40 seemed okay because people say it wears big, and my wrists are kind of small.


----------



## debicks

It does tend to wear big but from the pic it looks totally fine. The 35mm is quite a bit smaller. 5mm is a big difference in watch size.


----------



## Jae Arr

debicks said:


> It does tend to wear big but from the pic it looks totally fine. The 35mm is quite a bit smaller. 5mm is a big difference in watch size.


I fully disagree...that things looks huge on his wrist IMHO.

I feel people just focus on the dial and not the real issue with the 40mm: the integrated bracelet that starts at a whopping 28mm. Thats what makes this thing look so ridiculous on even average size wrists.


----------



## N_L

Hey, so I have a prx 80 automatic, blue waffle dial and I noticed even when I'm out and about during the day and the watch is in the sun, later or soon after in darkness lume is veeeery weak. 
Is it like that or just mine model?


----------



## Ryan1881

I have a question, Just got the 35mm green PRX however I hate the butterfly clasp it digs into my wrist, I am wondering if I can change it for a regular clasp?


----------



## Radiolarian

N_L said:


> Hey, so I have a prx 80 automatic, blue waffle dial and I noticed even when I'm out and about during the day and the watch is in the sun, later or soon after in darkness lume is veeeery weak.
> Is it like that or just mine model?


Got the exact same watch and mine also has weak lume, even when fully charged using my xenon headlight bulb. Strange.


----------



## N_L

Radiolarian said:


> Got the exact same watch and mine also has weak lume, even when fully charged using my xenon headlight bulb. Strange.


Thanks, good to know it's just not me. I have uv light and when i charge it it's ok but it doesn't last


----------



## Cybotron

My PRX with a new custom strap.


----------



## Loevhagen

PRX on original leather strap - but now on a butterfly clasp.


----------



## FFabian

Cybotron said:


> My PRX with a new custom strap.
> 
> View attachment 16657817


Never noticed the PRX logo is applied on this version. I didn’t like the leather stRaps for the other variants but this looks surprisingly good.



Loevhagen said:


> PRX on original leather strap - but now on a butterfly clasp.


Is this an original Tissot deployant clasp?


----------



## Loevhagen

FFabian said:


> Is this an original Tissot deployant clasp?











Stainless Steel Butterfly Buckle For Leather Watch Straps


Here is our hidden butterfly opening clasp, designed to fit a leather watch strap. Made from solid stainless steel it has two safety buttons to release the locking mechanism, and to close it you simply fold the claps together and it will snap shut. The buckle has a reflective mirror-polished...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Rodol

I offered my son its first watch yesterday.
He chose the Tissot PRX, on a leather strap and blue dial. I think it is an excellent choice, a very cool watch.

However for a teenager with only one watch, Leather is not the best option for vacation.

Does anybody know a rubber strap option?


----------



## monsters

Rodol said:


> I offered my son its first watch yesterday.
> He chose the Tissot PRX, on a leather strap and blue dial. I think it is an excellent choice, a very cool watch.
> 
> However for a teenager with only one watch, Leather is not the best option for vacation.
> 
> Does anybody know a rubber strap option?
> 
> View attachment 16736918


Delugs should be coming out with one shortly but it will be pricey. Their stuff is quality though.


----------



## Ryan1881

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16735875
> 
> 
> View attachment 16735876


What strap is this ?


----------



## Loevhagen

Ryan1881 said:


> What strap is this ?


The original strap, but on a butterfly clasp to make it more in line with the bracelet clasp.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Rodol

monsters said:


> Delugs should be coming out with one shortly but it will be pricey. Their stuff is quality though.


That would be awsome! Any idea when it should be available?


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Loevhagen said:


>


Love the pics!! Makes me want one that much more!


----------



## Loevhagen

Happy hour with the PRX.


----------



## countingseconds

Radiolarian said:


> Got the exact same watch and mine also has weak lume, even when fully charged using my xenon headlight bulb. Strange.


That's to be expected. Even the Tissot Seastar 2000 doesn't have a lume to write home about. And that one is a diving watch.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## tiagodvt

Hey!
So..my Powermatic 80 blue version has come back from some "warranty work". And right before my vacations start!

It was there for over a month, simply due to a defective bracelet (well two links were super stiff). They replaced the whole bracelet, free of charge obviously, and now it is perfect. It sucks that it took so long for such a simple problem, but oh well. It is taken care of.

But I now just noticed that under the clasp it is "engraved" T137410A (which is the model number for the quartz version) and not T1137407A like on the case. I didn't notice if it was different on the older one I had. I know the bracelets and clasps are the same and it doesn't bother me. But just to make sure, can you please confirm what's "written" on your clasps on the auto versions? Thank you very much


----------



## James Haury

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know anymore about this watch? Looks like it's only quartz models I could find but I love the design. Reminds me of the Rolex oysterquartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammelthread: Tissot PRX - T137.410.11.041.00 (Genta-Design)
> 
> 
> TISSOT PRX PREIS: In den USA 375USD, den Preis für Deutschland konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15637232


I was considering a PRX quartz. I checked my collection and I have 3 integrated bracelet style watches all Casio and a TITAN with a very nice bracelet. The ad almost convinced me.



 But one of the Casio's and the titan have better luminescence. That car is amazing. I think it's a BUICK. Regarding a 17 cm wrist the PRX is available in a 40mm men's style and a 35 mm UNISEX model. I'll have to look for a PRX gas station.


----------



## James Haury

Mustang1972 said:


> I have a 6 3/4" wrist and think the current PRX would be slightly too big with that braclet, but I love the watch really hope the 35mm isn't too small 😬


There is 35 mm UNISEX.Try it on first.


----------



## ManhattanMD

Just got the new 40mm green and really digging the dial. Very dynamic teal color that can really pop depending on the lighting. Unfortunately for me, the seconds hand comes nowhere close to hitting the peripheral track markers. Hopefully Tissot comes up with some nice leather or rubber strap options.


----------



## singularityseven

Got the Tissot PRX Bucherer Blue edition a few days ago and I'm enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## 41Mets

Got one today!!


----------



## NightScar

got the auto with waffle dial in blue initially









then when they announced the 35mm, i had to have em too and the quartz movement makes it a good grab and go piece


----------



## singularityseven

I made a short video (macro shots included!) of the Tissot PRX Bucherer Edition I bought last week:


----------



## Cave Canem

Just posted this elsewhere in the forum, and thought it may benefit a few people re the size of the PRX:

Hi guys, it’s arrived, and yes it’s lovely. Really well finished and comfortable on. Does the second hand hit the markers… err, no, but not a killer.

I’m glad I went for the 35mm, as it sits well on my wrist. One of the concerns I had was size due to those non-articulating end lugs.
So as a comparison to you all, I’ve placed with a set of Henry London watches.
Left to right - 34mm, 35mm (Tissot), 39mm and 42mm.








Then on my 6.75 inch wrist (19cm). I had to only take one and a half links to fit.
















Next to a Bambino








and lastly the Accurist I picked up for £45 to finish off the vouchers. Quality difference is no surprise, but I like it.









Overall the Tissot is really well made, lume on the indices isn’t great, but they are small. Hands are ok for lume though. Bracelet is very well made, and comfortable. It's also very legible, even with the sky blue face. I think I did make the right decision, with your help, as I am an office worker, but it’s a good all round watch for holidays too with the water resistance.


----------



## countingseconds

Does anyone know if they will make this in bigger size? Obviously they satisfied the market asking for 35mm watches. Are they going to address the market that wants 42mm and up timepieces?


----------



## Grndhog89

countingseconds said:


> Does anyone know if they will make this in bigger size? Obviously they satisfied the market asking for 35mm watches. Are they going to address the market that wants 42mm and up timepieces?


Nah we don’t count. Only the small wrist brigade does.


----------



## countingseconds

Grndhog89 said:


> Nah we don’t count. Only the small wrist brigade does.


I'm optimistic about Tissot. They're one of the few makers with a diver at 46mm


----------



## CaptSnappy

countingseconds said:


> Does anyone know if they will make this in bigger size? Obviously they satisfied the market asking for 35mm watches. Are they going to address the market that wants 42mm and up timepieces?


I think the PRX chronograph is 42mm


----------



## One-Seventy

countingseconds said:


> Does anyone know if they will make this in bigger size? Obviously they satisfied the market asking for 35mm watches. Are they going to address the market that wants 42mm and up timepieces?


I would say very unlikely. The 40mm already "wears big" and it's based on an late 70s design that was originally around 35mm in diameter. A larger size would likely not suit the style of the watch, and would leave the date window swimming about in the middle of the dial (a non-date version isn't going to happen). Besides, the 42mm chrono version is difficult to wear unless you have bigger wrists (most wrisr shots make it looks like the watch is wearing the wrist - effective 54mm from fixed lug to fixed lug).


----------



## countingseconds

CaptSnappy said:


> I think the PRX chronograph is 42mm


Yes, and almost 3 times more expensive.


----------



## countingseconds

One-Seventy said:


> I would say very unlikely. The 40mm already "wears big" and it's based on an late 70s design that was originally around 35mm in diameter. A larger size would likely not suit the style of the watch, and would leave the date window swimming about in the middle of the dial (a non-date version isn't going to happen). Besides, the 42mm chrono version is difficult to wear unless you have bigger wrists (most wrisr shots make it looks like the watch is wearing the wrist - effective 54mm from fixed lug to fixed lug).


The AP diver is 42mm and it's been a great seller for them. After that, they even got to 44mm. Personally, I would love to see their chrono at 44mm.


----------



## One-Seventy

countingseconds said:


> The AP diver is 42mm and it's been a great seller for them. After that, they even got to 44mm. Personally, I would love to see their chrono at 44mm.


They're dive watches, of course, not daily casual watches, which is a different proposition. (Tissot makes a 46mm dive watch; in fact most brands make dive watches north of 43-44mm with lug-to-lug measures plenty into the fifties.)

I imagine sales of a 44mm PRX chrono, with an effective lug-to-lug of nigh-on _sixty _mm, would be tiny. The majority of the commentary has been about making a PRX in a size that suits its retro late '70s style, hence the 35mm version, which is exactly the same size as the original (and doubles the size of their market).


----------



## Mustang1972

Does anyone have the 40mm with aprox a 6 3/4" wrist and how big does it work. I really love the waffle dial but concerned too big.


----------



## tiagodvt

Mustang1972 said:


> Does anyone have the 40mm with aprox a 6 3/4" wrist and how big does it work. I really love the waffle dial but concerned too big.


I do have a 17cm wrist and I love it - it's one of my most worn watches. I too thought it would be too big (based on what we read on the internet, obviously!), and I thought the 35mm would fit me better. Then I went to an AD and tried both. The 35 looked like a kid's watch (and keep in mind that I usually wear a 36mm Bambino and a 38mm Certina DS Action Diver). The 40 - I loved it. Just go to an AD and try it - that's the best way to know.


----------



## Mustang1972

tiagodvt said:


> I do have a 17cm wrist and I love it - it's one of my most worn watches. I too thought it would be too big (based on what we read on the internet, obviously!), and I thought the 35mm would fit me better. Then I went to an AD and tried both. The 35 looked like a kid's watch (and keep in mind that I usually wear a 36mm Bambino and a 38mm Certina DS Action Diver). The 40 - I loved it. Just go to an AD and try it - that's the best way to know.


Thanks for the reply I really need to try it on pics it looks big on wrist but pics always do. Its great you also have smaller watches to compare to and give opinion. Ultimately I think a 38mm would be perfect for me but don't think any chance of Tissot doing a 38mm now. I really love the blue and black waffle dials so would need to be automatic. I need to try one on


----------



## tiagodvt

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks for the reply I really need to try it on pics it looks big on wrist but pics always do. Its great you also have smaller watches to compare to and give opinion. Ultimately I think a 38mm would be perfect for me but don't think any chance of Tissot doing a 38mm now. I really love the blue and black waffle dials so would need to be automatic. I need to try one on


Mine is the auto as well, with the blue dial. I just tried the 35 (only available in quartz) to have an idea of how it felt and looked on the wrist. When I walked in that AD my mind was almost set that I'd wait for the automatic in 35mm. Then, I tried the watches and it all changed. Bought the 40mm automatic version that same moment. For what it's worth, my girlfriend and all the 3 salesman in the AD agreed that the 40mm looked better on my wrist.

I'll post a picture. Sorry for blurry pic and the not-so-lighting, but that's the best I can do at the moment. As you said, they always look bigger on the photos, especially if you take the photos close to the wrist. IMO it is a great size and it doesn't overhang the wrist, even with the fixed first links. Just go to an AD and check them out in a mirror


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Mustang1972

tiagodvt said:


> Mine is the auto as well, with the blue dial. I just tried the 35 (only available in quartz) to have an idea of how it felt and looked on the wrist. When I walked in that AD my mind was almost set that I'd wait for the automatic in 35mm. Then, I tried the watches and it all changed. Bought the 40mm automatic version that same moment. For what it's worth, my girlfriend and all the 3 salesman in the AD agreed that the 40mm looked better on my wrist.
> 
> I'll post a picture. Sorry for blurry pic and the not-so-lighting, but that's the best I can do at the moment. As you said, they always look bigger on the photos, especially if you take the photos close to the wrist. IMO it is a great size and it doesn't overhang the wrist, even with the fixed first links. Just go to an AD and check them out in a mirror
> 
> View attachment 16879676


Looks great on your wrist not too big at all and pics make watches look bigger as well. The lug to lug is fine but people say the fixed links make it bigger but they do seem to curve around the wrist. I need to try on thanks again


----------



## Cybotron

New model. 35mm


----------



## chillwill120

I got the 40mm quartz version and was shocked on how big it wore on my 7 inch wrist. Feels and looks like a 44mm watch.


----------



## Mustang1972

chillwill120 said:


> I got the 40mm quartz version and was shocked on how big it wore on my 7 inch wrist. Feels and looks like a 44mm watch.


Me as well went today to see at AD the 40mm seems huge for a 40mm. The 35mm seems a lot smaller too small for me sadly. I really love the prx and wanted the waffle dial but def a no go for me now.
Thankfully my wallet is safe


----------



## chillwill120

Mustang1972 said:


> Me as well went today to see at AD the 40mm seems huge for a 40mm. The 35mm seems a lot smaller too small for me sadly. I really love the prx and wanted the waffle dial but def a no go for me now.
> Thankfully my wallet is safe


I haven’t tried the 35 but that sounds too small for me. I think 38mm would be perfect bc it’d probably wear like a 40mm.


----------



## One-Seventy

chillwill120 said:


> I haven’t tried the 35 but that sounds too small for me. I think 38mm would be perfect bc it’d probably wear like a 40mm.


It really doesn't. Even including the non-articulating end link, it's only 44mm top to bottom, 39mm without. Pretty compact:









What makes it feel slightly bigger - but the design can only play so many tricks on the eye - is its broad case shape, which tapers less than a typical 35mm watch, but still feels vintage-sized. I think it wears similarly to a vintage DJ; that is 35mm across the bezel like this PRX, but has 20mm lugs that push the lugs out and make the case almost cushion-shaped.


----------



## tiagodvt

Cybotron said:


> New model. 35mm
> 
> View attachment 16906286
> 
> View attachment 16906285


Teddy already showed that model on YT 2 months ago. I think it is only coming around December and it will cost a pretty penny - after all it's actual gold and diamonds. But it's good news for the people interested in the 35mm automatic versions. Regular dial models are probably coming next year. I wonder if they'll have the waffle dial, since this one doesn't. 

As for me, I already tried the 35mm quartz and it felt way too tiny for my likings (and I do wear 36 and 38mm watches). As others have stated, 38mm would be perfect for the PRX imo. BUT I own the 40 and still love the fit on my 17cm wrist. Don't think it is too big, but 38 would certainly be perfect for me. But I doubt they'll release a mid size.


----------



## alec_kojro

*Hello, what price are you guys paying for the 35mm version? I am here in Europe and the price is 375 Euro, but I have seen many members paying less for a new watch (getting a discount).*


----------



## sdiver68

Just finally pulled the trigger and received my PRXQ. With a flat 6.6" wrist, was surprised by how well it wears based on many comments saying it wears big. I normally wear 38-41 with lug to lug under 48.

I was heavily considering the 35 but glad I tried the 40. It look far bigger in pics than it feels in real life.


----------



## TheLittleBell

The new mint looks amazing


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I absolutely love the design, but after trying both the 40 and 35mm numerous times (trying to convince myself that either fits) I'm left hoping that they do a 38mm. I can't help but feel this was originally meant to be 38mm, but someone in management thought it would be a good idea to split into two sizes to capture more market.

Baybe the 40mm on leather might fit. Imma gonna go try these on again...


----------

